# Bed wetting



## sam#3

Hey

My daughter is almost 9 years old and has been wetting the bed every night for about 2 years now.

Until recently she has been wearing the huggies pyjama pants things but they cost me a small fortune and i dont think they were helping so i took her out of them.

Ive bought her a waterproof matress for her bed and got her a rubber backed washable waterproof bed mat.

I dont let her have a drink after 6pm and she goes to bed at 8pm.

Every night she is wet no matter what i do, i quite often wake her before i go to bed to get up for a wee but it doesnt make any difference.

I went to the doctors and they tested her for UTI and diabetes but all came back clear so they said she would grow out of it..........
which yer im sure she prob will but in the meantime she is hvaing to sleep in a wet bed every night and cant go/have sleepovers.

Anyone got any advice/ideas????


----------



## Jkelmum

After the age of 7 you can get help from your doctor ...they can provide alarms ect, find out if she just has a weak bladder , My son betwet until 10 and i was told to make him get up and change his own sheets and pj,s and also put the bedsheets into the washer as they thought he was lazy :wacko: sayying i didnt agree with it i tried it and he did wet less , also i used to take him to the toilet when i went to bed about 11, also make sure she drinks plenty throughout the day , I cant remember why but i was advised not to restrict drink early evening x


----------



## Minstermind

My son is 7 and has a bedwetting issue as well. I've tried everything from reward systems, not wearing ''sleep shorts'' (as I call them), wearing them, changing his own bedding, restricting drinks after 6, etc etc and etc...

It hasn't made an iota of difference and I've established that he's just sleeping through it. He really wants to be dry, I can tell that. But after much research and discussing and whatnot, I've figured he's one of those who just isn't waking up to pee. I read about this as a hormone in the brain that usually wakes us up to pee, and that these particular children are not producing enough of it (or something like that) and so they don't wake to pee. They said this is something they will grow out of but varies from child to child.

Obviously not every bedwetting child has this as the root issue. Many do respond well to other things (like the rewards system, etc) but in the end, if after trying all these things and it still happens, I've realized it's all very individual. 

I'm not worried about it and I know he'll grow out of it. Sure it's something we'd all rather not deal with, but it is what it is and really, that's pretty much my only issue with him as he's a lovely and wonderful child, so I count my blessings that it's only that and not other ''real'' issues, ya know? lol.. 

I relate about the cost of pullups though, it does suck. But I'd really rather that than have a load of nightly washing to do and generally having a peed in bed. If he goes for a sleepover, I pack a pullup in a bag along with a nice baggy jammy outfit (something that conceals that fact he's wearing them) and he changes there in privacy and changes back out into day clothes the next morning in privacy. So far this hasn't presented any problems and no one was any the wiser for it. 

I wish I could offer some solution to help your daughter stop it completely, but I'm just one of those cases where those solutions don't work and it's just a deep sleep issue.


----------



## bky

My sister had this until 11. Had the same issue with not being able to do sleep overs etc. I think my mother saved the overnight nappy pant things for sleep overs (because under a nightgown or something they aren't that noticeable, and if you pick her up 1st thing in the morning it's manageable). 
I'm not sure how much it helped as my sister just grew out of it one day, but what my mother did was no drinks after 3pm except for a short glass (maybe 8oz?) with dinner. My mother also got my sis up before going off to bed around 10-11pm for a potty trip.


----------



## Minstermind

I did that for a long time, waking up my son before I went to bed for a pee. A good number of times it wouldn't even make a difference, as he'd pee again before morning anyway, lol! I think I got to the point where I got tired of doing that too and figured it wasn't really teaching or helping him wake up to pee on his own. But I did do it for a looooong time first.


----------



## spencerbear

My son had the same problems. Now he has tablets from the doctor that surpress his urine over night. We do still gt the odd night that it doesnt wok but at least he can stay out.
He has been on these tablets for 2yrs now and finally aged 13 he is getting referal for something more long term.
Hope you find a solution soon, but i would recommend trying the doctors again. When you do stress that it means he ant stay out or go on school trips that have overnights, therefore its restricting his life. It worked for me anyway cause they finally did something.


----------



## Tryin4Number3

Hi, my 10 year old son used to have this problem until about a year ago. We tried everything with no success and eventually decided to just let him grow out of it and he wore pyjama pants. Gradually the frequency decreased and eventually he just stopped doing it!

PS just in case anyone's interested i've just seen an offer in a magazine for the new pampers "underjams" Just register on the sight and they'll send you a free sample and a coupon for the price of a full pack :o)

https://www.supersavvyme.com/underjams/home.aspx


----------



## milkmachine

babe, my friends girl was refered to the hospital because she was still wetting at 11 and it turned out that she wasnt drinking enough during they day? take her to the docs and ask for a referal as it cant be very nice for her at all. Also remember that alot has been going on in your house perhaps its in reaction to that? obviously it was happening before but it might not have helped.....

my sister used to wet the bed ALL the time and she was diagnosed at the hospital. turns out she had one kidney that was split into two. there are lots of things they try as other people said alarms, there are medications aslo

good luck let me know how she gets on


----------



## midori1999

There are a number of causes of night time bed wetting. One can be that the child is not producing enough of the hormone that stops the kidneys producing too much urine at night. If that is the case, medication will stop the wetting until the child matures and the hormone imbalance natural corrects itself.

If that isn't the case, lots of things can help, like encouraging the child to drink a lot during the day and to completely eliminate when going to the toilet to help strengthen and train the bladder. Reward charts can help, but rarely do. You can also buya bed alarm that goes off as soon as your daughter starts to wet and over time trains her to wake up when her bladder is full. The alarms are about 80% successful, but can rely on the parent waking the child when the alarm goes off initially if the child doesn't wake by themselves. 

ERIC have some great advice on childhood incontinence and enuresis. They have a helpline which is expensive, but very good. I woudl also probably see a different GP. 

https://www.eric.org.uk/


----------



## sam#3

i have been monitoring how much anais drinks in the day and after doing so i think its that she is not drinking anywhere near enough, in fact im shocked that she isnt dehydrated!!!
its funny i had always thought she was fine with the amount she ate and drank but after carefully watching her everyday its made me realise that this may definately be the problem, im going to try day by day to increase the amount she drinks and see how we go from there.
thanks everyone


----------



## Jem88

My brother whos now 15, he wet the bed since he was out of nappies until he was about 10/11, my mam tried everything, apart from the tablets as she didnt like the idea of them, it did get better as he got older an before he stopped compleatly he'd have a good few dry nights but then he'd start wetting again but my mam then noticed that if he was worried or stressed about somthin at school he'd then wet the bed but eventually he just stopped an hes fine now


----------



## un1corn

hey.. I haven't read all the replies so may be just repeating someone else!!

My 11 yr old wet the bed till he was 8, we done all the recommended stuff ie, star charts ect but they just didnt work for us. I got in contact with ERIC and they recommended not cutting drinks down as this concentrates the urine which in turn makes them need a wee quicker so the bladder doesnt stretch and strengthen. Also waking them up at night is also a bad idea as unless you make sure they are fully awake (as in WIDE awake) they are just learning to pee in their sleep!! 

Hth xx


----------



## kirstenc

Hi guys, I wanted to pop in and say thanks for all the great info. 

My son is 7 and is still wet every night. I have ordered my samples, and am upping the water intake. 

I had the same problem when I was younger, dont really remember wha stopped me from doing it, I had the alarms and slept through them!! 

Thanks again guys x


----------



## sam#3

ive been increasing her drinks gradually so will see if that helps :thumbup:


----------



## Weeplin

I am doing the exact same thing with Aimee. She doesnt drink a lot during the day and I am really trying to get her to drink more.

*kirstenc* Yeah, bedwetting can be hereditary. I think if one parent wet the bed the chances of the child wetting the bed is around 40%, obviously its more if both parents wet the bed.

I had the alarms too as a child but they did not help. I am a true believer that a child will just grow out of it. The brain has to form the relevant connections and the bladder has to be mature enough to deal with them, until then. Do what you have to do and try things what you think may help but above all the child needs support. :o)


----------

